# FreeVRRPd on 10.1



## Yokodzun (Oct 19, 2015)

Does anyone successfully run FreeVRRPd on freebsdFreeBSD 10.1?

I install freevrrpd-1.1_1 from ports and configure:

```
[VRID]
serverid = 1
interface=hn5
priority = 100
addr = 10.10.10.1/24
monitoredcircuits = no
password = vrid1
```

Load all necessary modules:

```
3    1 0xffffffff81978000 65b0     ng_bridge.ko
5    1 0xffffffff81998000 62c8     ng_eiface.ko
6    1 0xffffffff8199f000 7478     ng_ether.ko
```
and run freevrrpd.

Service start and create virtual interface:

```
ngeth0: flags=8843<UP,BROADCAST,RUNNING,SIMPLEX,MULTICAST> metric 0 mtu 1500
        options=28<VLAN_MTU,JUMBO_MTU>
        ether 00:00:5e:00:01:01
        inet 10.10.10.1 netmask 0xffffff00 broadcast 10.10.10.255
        nd6 options=29<PERFORMNUD,IFDISABLED,AUTO_LINKLOCAL>
        media: Ethernet autoselect (1000baseT <full-duplex>)
        status: active
```

In log:

```
Oct 20 01:32:43 gw2 freevrrpd[49902]: reading configuration file /usr/local/etc/freevrrpd.conf
Oct 20 01:32:43 gw2 devd: Executing '/etc/pccard_ether ngeth0 start'
Oct 20 01:32:43 gw2 freevrrpd[49902]: server state vrid 1: backup
Oct 20 01:32:43 gw2 kernel: ngeth0: link state changed to UP
Oct 20 01:32:43 gw2 kernel: ngeth0: link state changed to DOWN
Oct 20 01:32:43 gw2 kernel: ngeth0: link state changed to UP
Oct 20 01:32:43 gw2 freevrrpd[49902]: monitored circuits engine disabled
Oct 20 01:32:43 gw2 devd: Executing '/etc/rc.d/dhclient quietstart ngeth0'
Oct 20 01:32:43 gw2 devd: Executing '/etc/rc.d/dhclient quietstart ngeth0'
Oct 20 01:32:46 gw2 freevrrpd[49902]: server state vrid 1: master
```

But I do not see ping or any packet on ngeth0 via tcpdump from test PC.


----------

